# Overhead/Sunglasses storage Highline/SEL



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey everyone!

Not sure how I didn’t notice, but my 2019 Highline has a blank panel where the sunglasses storage would normally be, also in Canada we don’t get car net buttons....

Is there a different overhead console or sunglasses storage from another model that can be retrofitted?

The Arteon overhead console looks awesome, rather it than a panel full of blanks, if I can’t get a sunglasses holder up there.

Cheers!


2019 Tiguan Highline R-Line | Deep Black Pearl | DAP | Bumper Sill Protector | Hatch Spoiler | MuddyBuddy Floor/Trunk Liners | Tinted Front Windows |


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Been annoying me too - this has been in every VW I've owned since 2001.
There's such a massive amount of space for a holder in the tig too, seems like a cynical cost cutting measure - but actually think this is across the tiguan line (with pano roof).


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It’s because euro models have this: 

US $55.15 16％ Off | STYO for VW Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfZApweP

Unfortunately VW does a lot of cost cutting on the North American Tiggy so we don’t get it. But it’s an easy retrofit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

D3Audi said:


> It’s because euro models have this:
> 
> US $55.15 16％ Off | STYO for VW Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfZApweP
> ...


Is this the only option? 

Do all trims of the Tiguan in NAR or ROW have the same overhead console? 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Preppy said:


> Been annoying me too - this has been in every VW I've owned since 2001.
> There's such a massive amount of space for a holder in the tig too, seems like a cynical cost cutting measure - but actually think this is across the tiguan line (with pano roof).


Wow that sucks! 

Hopefully we can swap in the Arteon one, at least it uses the space and has a great looking light. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> It’s because euro models have this:
> 
> US $55.15 16％ Off | STYO for VW Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfZApweP
> ...


I wouldn't buy from that store, bought damaged side mirror sequential leds signals, 1 was broken and they wanted me to ship it back at my expense.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HappyTiggy said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Not sure how I didn’t notice, but my 2019 Highline has a blank panel where the sunglasses storage would normally be, also in Canada we don’t get car net buttons....
> 
> Is there a different overhead console or sunglasses storage from another model that can be retrofitted?


I have a Tiguan with the overhead sunglasses storage place. The reason why is because I do not have a panoramic sunroof. Where I have a sunglasses storage space you have the motors necessary to open the sunroof and it's shade. You can't have a pano roof and the sunglasses holder - it's really that simple. Sorry.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. Under that blank panel you mention, there should be a place to plug in an Allen wrench to close the roof if the motor ever fails.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have a Tiguan with the overhead sunglasses storage place. The reason why is because I do not have a panoramic sunroof. Where I have a sunglasses storage space you have the motors necessary to open the sunroof and it's shade. You can't have a pano roof and the sunglasses holder - it's really that simple. Sorry.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


Makes sense, was hoping that wasn't the case!

I guess I'll be ordering the pop-up storage for the dash! 

Cheers!


2019 Highline R Line


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Preppy said:


> ....There's such a massive amount of space for a holder in the tig too, seems like a cynical cost cutting measure - but actually think this is across the tiguan line (with pano roof).


So, where would you suggest they place the drive motor for the roof?


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

HappyTiggy said:


> Is this the only option?
> 
> Do all trims of the Tiguan in NAR or ROW have the same overhead console?
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Yeah pretty sure both NAR and ROW don’t have the sunglasses holder up top if it comes with a panoramic sunroof. I don’t even think that ROW dash cubby was the intended space for it (although it is the best solution) since the ROWs equipped with the Dynaudio sound system have a subwoofer where the cubby is. Don’t know if there is an actual thought-out space for sunglasses but that compartment to the lower left of the steering wheel, that I always forget even exists, is the closest I can think of.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dohboi said:


> Yeah pretty sure both NAR and ROW don’t have the sunglasses holder up top if it comes with a panoramic sunroof. I don’t even think that ROW dash cubby was the intended space for it (although it is the best solution) since the ROWs equipped with the Dynaudio sound system have a subwoofer where the cubby is. Don’t know if there is an actual thought-out space for sunglasses but that compartment to the lower left of the steering wheel, that I always forget even exists, is the closest I can think of.


A garage door opener just about fills that cubby, you'd have to need children's sunglasses to fit them there.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Zabes64 said:


> I wouldn't buy from that store, bought damaged side mirror sequential leds signals, 1 was broken and they wanted me to ship it back at my expense.


Well, that sucks, I just bought this one for the wife's Tig. Fingers are now permanently crossed. 

I bought one for myself from another vendor months ago and had shipping hang ups with them but they raised the price on it by like $30, so I decided to try another vendor.


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> A garage door opener just about fills that cubby, you'd have to need children's sunglasses to fit them there.


Are you referring to the lower left compartment next to the steering wheel? I able to fit my Ray Bans, specifically the “New Wayfarers”, if you wanted to reference size. I can see anything larger than my sunglasses having issues fitting in there nicely, especially if it doesn’t have a flatter profile when folded. Either way it just sounds even more like sunglass storage was an afterthought, if it was even thought of at all, for these higher trims.


----------

